#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 妖都獸only

## Xiter



----------


## 狼王白牙

大感謝  Xiter 分享這麼多照片 : 3

這張圖沒有納入所有穿著獸裝的穿扮者的合照，不過大家可以看看最喜歡哪只
塗鴉的數量多到可以當作是簽名呢  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO XITER：

      沒想到廣州舉辦的首次對岸獸展的熱鬧程度，居然完全不輸上個月底台北的呢！！！從塗鴉牆的多元簽名以及獸裝獸的極度活躍本狼就能略知一二，並且本狼還首度發現有彩虹小馬的獸裝，好像是那個公主？

      不曉得XITER有沒有在照片裡面露臉呢？ :wuffer_glee: 

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    極度欽羨

                                                                                                 狼版12年7月31日    17:38

----------


## 狼王白牙

发现一个新的兽社区，是与小马有关的： http://cnbrony.com/portal.php  :wuffer_howl: 

这次感谢主办得如此专业 ：3

视频请看：http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2733606/  【CNBrony播音台】广州萌兽祭特别节目

附带一提特别喜欢那位设定是扮演人民解放军的白狼

视频截图：

----------


## 狼王白牙

繼續轉貼一些別獸拍攝的繪圖簽名板的部分，會不會獸才都跑去了呢。

----------

